# Stirring In the Pot Gerald Swindle did get disqualified for this in the Classic



## firefighterfree (Jun 15, 2009)

Whats is your opinion? I guess B.A.S.S. make their own rule to who they want to stick them to. This happened on the Mississippi River tournament this weekend Vandam is fishing and Bobby Lane on pad running


----------



## jettman96 (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess you're referring to the guy last year that did the same thing and nothing came of it.  Then Swindle does it and gets disqualified.

Well if that's the case...  Unless BASS gave a fair warning to all participants after last years issue, that's pretty messed up.  I don't know what sort of recourse Swindle would have.

But, both Swindle and the other guy are wrong and if you ask me they're the kind of guys that give Bassfishermen a BAD NAME!!!  No respect for safety or other boaters on the water.


----------



## Rangerboats (Jun 16, 2009)

I understand that they are probably running in super shallow water, but I am also sure there is deep enough water where they can sit it down long enough to idle past and then take off again. BASS on the other hand need to get on the same page with this rule, if your going to disqualify one for doing it in the biggest tournament of their career(classic) when they did it to Swindle, then they should do it in the others also!!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jun 16, 2009)

This is different from what happened in the classic..Swindle went between 2 boats where u could reach ur arm out and touch them..having said this..i think these boys do stuff like this all the time..i think they know what they are doing..and dont think Swindle should have been DQ'd in the classic..


----------



## Jranger (Jun 16, 2009)

Swindle did it intentionally on a body of water where there was ample room to make a safe pass. This may have been a narrow creek that didn't afford a wide birth. However, I'm with you guys, the right thing to do is idle past. This guys doesn't look to be power fishing so you can bet he ended up having to reposition and cast again.


----------



## pbmang (Jun 16, 2009)

Swindle was much closer when he passed between two boats, and Lane doesn't look anywhere near as close to KVD.  I'm not too familiar with either instance, but I think that was more than likely the case.  I have fished some BASS events and I know they are very serious about keeping things fair for all those involved.


----------



## shoalbass (Jun 16, 2009)

If you recall Swindell was protested by the camera boat.  This situation might not have been brought to the attention of officials.   Question, if I am driving 80 down the interstate and a cop does not stop me will I get a speeding ticket?  Also you can not see the whole picture he might have gone wide on the pass.  KVD does not seem to worried,  guess thats why he is so goood he concentrates of fishing.


----------



## Tenkiller (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree that rules are rules and should apply to all...but..(here comes that personal opinion thing) I think Swindle is a Jerk and got what he deserved!!


----------



## Bear 75 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds like some speculation, in the picture Lane is still back far enough to get off pad and idle by.  Also in the picture we don't see what is to the right of KVD's boat. There may be a swing in the river, or a entire different creek arm going the other way.  If you look at the picture and the angle of Lane's boat it is accutaly heading well behind KVD's boat. I don't think it's at all enough to jump to conclusions. Besides if there is someone that BASS would cater to it would be KVD, so if it was in question there would of been some kind of action taken against Lane. Lane is just too far off to predict what could of came for this single picture.


----------



## jcbama (Jun 16, 2009)

It's hard to tell from that picture what the circumstances were, but there were 2 different marshalls thrown from boats at that event.  Marty Stone's marshall on Sat. got thrown and it appears those guys need to do a better job going that fast for everyone's safety.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jun 16, 2009)

jcbama said:


> It's hard to tell from that picture what the circumstances were, but there were 2 different marshalls thrown from boats at that event.  Marty Stone's marshall on Sat. got thrown and it appears those guys need to do a better job going that fast for everyone's safety.




Remitz's marshall accident was from a log..he hit it and caused his boat to spin out...dont know about Stone's


----------



## tnhikr44 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lane is definitely in a left hand turn and his boat does not look completely on pad. Depending on distances he could pass by KVD with 100 ft.(or better) distance between the two boats. These guys are some of the most experienced boaters out there... I see nothing wrong with this picture.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 16, 2009)

BASS to be careful with the rules,If they get to strict the pros will add it to their game plan The first place boat will come around the corner and everyone will put down the rod and pick up the video camera and range finder.


----------



## Judge (Jun 16, 2009)

Swindle went between two boats when the got DQ.  We don't know where this boat went.  I will agree that he is in the midst of making a turn.


----------



## RandyS (Jun 16, 2009)

From the picture it seems KVD is not to concerned with the other boat. He appears to be looking slightly to the left and fishing as if all were ok.


----------



## bigbass07 (Jun 16, 2009)

BASS hasn't give swindle much love since the DQ . rumor has it they want him to move to FLW this came from a coangler  who fished with him. i don't know how true it is .but they kinda give luke clausen a like shove out the door along with pressure from his sponsor CHEVY. swindle is a cool guy and great fisherman just kinda in a slump after the DQ.


----------



## riprap (Jun 16, 2009)

I was fishing in the same spot as Vandam area earlier in the day. They disqualified me for fishing from the bank. When I told them I was with the prostaf they told me to fish from the bank. Another way to push the prostaf down.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jun 16, 2009)

bigbass07 said:


> BASS hasn't give swindle much love since the DQ . rumor has it they want him to move to FLW this came from a coangler  who fished with him. i don't know how true it is .but they kinda give luke clausen a like shove out the door along with pressure from his sponsor CHEVY. swindle is a cool guy and great fisherman just kinda in a slump after the DQ.



If I'm not mistaken, the last two elite series tx's, he has fished the final day thus finishing inside the top 12...


----------



## bigbass07 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the last two elite series tx's, he has fished the final day thus finishing inside the top 12...


yeah he's finally getting his head back in the game. when i say slump it's been a while since he's been up there. i like him he's one of my favorites but KVD 's still the man.


----------



## bigbass07 (Jun 16, 2009)

riprap said:


> I was fishing in the same spot as Vandam area earlier in the day. They disqualified me for fishing from the bank. When I told them I was with the prostaf they told me to fish from the bank. Another way to push the prostaf down.



yea i seed you on the bank in the back ground using the bb boom kevin couldn't get a bite you had 21 or 22 #'s. great catch you ole prostaffer you.


----------



## urack8ball (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks like any Saturday morning in the Savannah river during the summertime anyway!! I just love when the "Big Tourny Men" pass within 20' of my boat while I'm fishing.....


----------



## Bear 75 (Jun 17, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> Remitz's marshall accident was from a log..he hit it and caused his boat to spin out...dont know about Stone's



Marty Stone Marshall: was thrown from the boat shortly after being released from the lock. Another angler cut across his bow and Stone had to take advasive manuvers to advoid the collision. It was reported that: the other driver never looked over there shoulder before turning.


----------



## MCBIG (Jun 17, 2009)

lighten up on swindle a little bit guys.he,d been in a slump because his older brother had and died of cancer this past year,not that i agree or disagree with his boating ethics in the classic .but in all fairness the d.q. from the classic was,nt what caused his slump.
but he seems to be fishing okay these days.
                                                                           mike


----------



## Bear 75 (Jun 18, 2009)

MCBIG said:


> lighten up on swindle a little bit guys.he,d been in a slump because his older brother had and died of cancer this past year,not that i agree or disagree with his boating ethics in the classic .but in all fairness the d.q. from the classic was,nt what caused his slump.
> but he seems to be fishing okay these days.
> mike



You are correct, I have not thought about that in a while. He went a got a dang good lookin Tattoo for his brother. he is fishing well for sure.  Kinda hope he has some redemption in Alabama if he gets in the Classic. Man that would be good.


----------

